
Google Allo vs. Apple iMessage vs. Facebook Messenger: How They Compare - taylorbuley
http://time.com/4503176/google-allo-vs-imessage-vs-facebook-messenger/
======
dotcoma
Simple: Facebook Messenger won. End of story.

~~~
thaumasiotes
That seems unlikely to be the "end of story". I don't use any of those, but I
use wechat heavily. It's about where the people you're talking to are.

